# Display bleibt Schwarz !



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2012)

Ich habe ein RIESEN Problem !

Meine Mutter hat einen HP Notebook (HP Pavilion g6-1105sg) was ich mit bei Freunden hat. Da wir eine Kleine MiniLAN hatten nun komme ich heute wieder nach Hause und nun bleibt das Display aber aus. 

Nun bin ich aber im Zug (wo ich heute zurück gefahren bin) bin ich mit der NB-Tasche gegen einen Sitz gestoßen. Aber nicht solle aber nun ist das Display schwarz und kann nix machen. Höre aber Win7 fährt aber hoch und Sound geht auch.

Ich bitte um Hilfe !!!!


----------



## Patze93 (16. April 2012)

Teste das Notebook ob es an einem externen Bildschirm funktioniert. 

Ansonsten könnten vielleicht der Displayanschluss lose sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2012)

Ja das geht gerade ! 

habe das Nb an meine 22-Zoller ran gehangen das geht ohne Probleme !


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2012)

1.) Per Funktionstaste den Bildschirm reaktivieren (FN-F7 zum Beispiel)
2.) Externen Monitor anschließen um Defekt des Restlaptops auszuschließen
3.) Wenn 1. nicht funktioniert, der externe Monitor aber ein Bild ausgibt gibts folgende Möglichkeiten: Der Anschluss des internen Monitors ist beim Aufprall rausgesprungen oder der Monitor ist defekt. Ersteres kann man unterumständen selbst rausfinden wenn man sich das Öffnen des Laptops zutraut (Garantieverlust!), sonst hilft nur die Reparatur beim Fachhändler.

EDIT: Für dich trifft dann 3.) zu


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2012)

Habe mir denn Monitor noch mal genau angeschaut und man kann Leicht etwas erkennen.
Also denke ich das ein Stecker etwas lose ist.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2012)

Dann kannst du wie gesagt versuchen es selbst hinzubekommen (was aber nicht unbedingt funktionieren muss je nachdem wie schlecht erreichbar die Teile sind) oder es vom Fachhändler erledigen lassen - was die Garantie erhält aber relativ teuer werden kann.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2012)

Meine Mutter Killt mich !!!

Hoffe das ich das selber hin bekomme, sofern sie das zulässt !!

ich bin so tot


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. April 2012)

Och sie wird dich schon nicht umbringen


----------



## Alex555 (16. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Och sie wird dich schon nicht umbringen


 
er muss bloss schnell genug rennen können  
So wild ist das nicht, das Kabel wieder reinstecken geht in 20min, falls man weiss was man tun muss


----------



## Fireb0ng (16. April 2012)

kann auch sein das es der Beleuchtungs inverter ist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. April 2012)

Habe mal HP angerufen. 

Muss sagen echt Coole Leute Die Holen das Teil sogar selber an bei mir ^^
Und muss schauen ob die das nicht Mercken und ich es wieder bekommte.


----------

